# Ball Engineer Master II Diver TMT Limited Edition



## feudallordcult (Mar 2, 2007)

Greetings to all. Apologies if my query sounds silly but I am trying to the best of my ability to learn as much as I can on Ball watches. I am able to buy my first ball watch and was offered this model for USD2283. I kinda like the dial, absolutely in love with the weight, it's so hefty! I however opine that the thermometer is but a gimmick.

What are your thoughts on this baby? Should I take the plunge? My heart leans towards DLC version cos it won't scratch so easily but it's not that heavy. it's also more expensive. Any advice?:think:

Thanks to all in advance. :-!


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=123231

Heya feudallordcult.

Marc (Time2Watch) has the silver/white EMii TMT. Read the link above. Other than that...go with your heart! :-!


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh yes, no bracelet available for the DLC version. It's on Rubber diver strap.


----------



## CalDiver (May 10, 2007)

I had the TMT (in black) and I have to say I flipped it quickly. The whole thermometer thing is of no real use IMHO, but some guys like it. As a diver, my diver computer gives me an instant digital water temp reading making the TMT of no use in any real-life situation for me. One of the only Ball's I've owned that did not thrill me. Just my honest 2 cents.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the TMT DLC diver. I have to admit the thermometer I have no use for whatsoever. It's only accurate if you take it off your wrist and leave it for a few minutes. I've heard of other owners who dive and use the thermometer to check water temperature (although I would do the dip the finger in test for that!). So is the thermometer a gimmick? Maybe...certainly for desk divers like me it is. However I do like the look of it....and I like the colours and graphics of the thermometer...reminds me of the look of a dial in a sports car. 
I've worn this watch in rotation for the past 4 months....I tend to wear it in the evenings or during weekends. The rubber strap doesn't go as well with the shirt and tie as my speedy or PO. However I got the Ball deployment buckle which makes putting on the rubber very easy and it looks the part. 
Obviously when you are spending the type of money you want to be sure you like the watch on the wrist. I would advise you try one on and see if you like it. The silver and DLC I think look and wear very different. I do see the occasional DLC one come up in the sales forum (I might even consider flipping mine if I feel like trying another watch). I was told by Ball Swiss that they were all sold out (maybe they mean fully distributed) If you have any more questions, feel free to pop me a pm.


----------



## feudallordcult (Mar 2, 2007)

A big thank you to all who contributed their views on this baby. I am most grateful. Think I would hold on a little longer and look at other ball models before taking the plunge. 

On hindsight, I have really learnt a deal on ball watches from this forum. Thank you all and God bless all members a great weekend ahead.:-!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Seen a couple of TMT divers going on the sales corner for a reasonable price...maybe you should make an enquirey to the sellers. I'd say you can bargain them down!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## professionalwatches (Jul 25, 2008)

sunster said:


>


The thermometer is no gimmick, definitely a great choice.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Well "accuracy under adverse condition". If your other digital/thermometer out of no reason fail or go nuts on you during your descend to "abyss", the only reliable one is the TMT Diver.:-!


----------



## rolexio (Aug 9, 2008)

Apologies to everyone if this is a stupid question but I have tried at a shop a Diver TMT and find quite odd that inner rotating bezel is bidirectional .
Isn't watch supposed to be a diver's one? As far as I know watches of this caliber should be unidirectional.
Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Well since it is an internal bezel, which needs to be locked into place before diving, I see no problems. Traditional external dive bezels like the ones on the Hydrocarbon series are uni-directional so they cannot be knocked out of setting. The standard EMII Diver, Diver TMT and COSC Diver's internal bezels are not operable past a few feet, so realistically there is no problem with the design.

If you try the EMII Diver Chronograph you will find that the pushers are operable underwater and the internal bezel is uni directional because it is also operational underwater.


----------



## rolexio (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the info but is crown for inner bezel screwed in? I think it was stated 300 meters water resistant when I checked it at store this morning.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Both crowns on all but the chronograph screw in on the EMII Diver series. On the chronograph version the main crown screws down but the pushers do not. The bottom pusher which resets the chrono also serves to turn the inner bezel. 

The Chrono is rated to 100 metrs, while the others are in fact 300 meters. 

If you want a external bezel and underwater to depth operable chronograph functions/pushers to 600 meters then the Hydrocarbon Trieste is the one for you!


----------



## rolexio (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, will have a look at that watch.


----------

